

Sandbar, a new Clojure web library. - peregrine
http://github.com/brentonashworth/sandbar

======
peregrine
Here is the author's blog where he describes the process behind it..
[http://formpluslogic.blogspot.com/2010/04/sandbar-021-is-
rel...](http://formpluslogic.blogspot.com/2010/04/sandbar-021-is-
released.html)

